# "Benny" and Her JET



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

in defense of Sears but a long time ago. I have a 6×48 craftsman belt sander from 1976. Looks a lot like yours but the motor is below and belt driven. It's a cast iron beast but boy has it turned a few revolutions. It's bearings are beginning to make some noise but it still cranks.

Congrats on your acquisition. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi CotL: I'm sure your 1976 6×48 Craftsman is a sturdy piece. I only have the weenie version of the 6×36" and it has worked fine, but I needed to upgrade to a larger machine. I don't know why I didn't choose a Craftsman 6×48" machine, as they do carry them, but the JET brand intrigued me and caught my eye and it was actually cheaper than the Craftsman. With the service and replacement contract Craftsman honors, In after thought I probably would highly consider going that direction.


----------



## tokarowski (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear Benny,

I am currently evaluating a Jet sander for use in my shop but was not sure of the quality of Jet versus Delta. Nothat I am researching this I find that more woodworkers are in fact purchasing JET as opposed to Delta. the sander I am looking at is the 16-32 Drum sander that I will use to flatten box lis prior to installation. I resaw, plane and now will be able to surface sand 16×12 panels for my jewelry box lids. good luck

PT


----------

